# Have any deathfats actually lost the weight? How are they doing now?



## NoodleToodle (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm new to this site and am unfamiliar with most lolcows. 

I'm just wondering, has their been a fat lolcow who went ahead and actually lost the weight? If so, did they still retain their lolcow status or did they redeem themselves? 

Like if Amber Lynn Reid actually disciplined herself and lost 300 pounds, would she be redeemed and lose her lolcow status?


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 21, 2020)

Chance Carmichael lost about 700 pounds


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 21, 2020)

The problem with most deathfats isn't the fat, it's that they aren't really nice people in the first place. Even if Big Al lost the weight, she would still be a massive bitch.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Jun 21, 2020)

check the subforum


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 21, 2020)

>200lbs (after 300 LOST)
>5' 3"
>in Kentucky
>ALR
>redeemed

Haaaaaahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 21, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> The problem with most deathfats isn't the fat, it's that they aren't really nice people in the first place. Even if Big Al lost the weight, she would still be a massive bitch.



Agree with this.

By definition, a lolcow has no ability to do any self-reflection.

There are many people that have lost hundreds of pounds and kept them off (see ObeseToBeast).  But those people were never lolcows to begin with.

Nobody is a lolcow because of their super obesity.  They are a lolcow because of their shitty personality.  It's very rare for those people to ever flip the switch so to speak.


----------



## Maw (Jun 21, 2020)

Amy Slaton is the only one that comes to mind and that was due to surgery and a pregnancy motivation. No idea if she stuck with it because she never posts many YouTube videos anymore due to her TV show.


----------



## Cock wombler (Jun 21, 2020)

Short answer -no.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jun 21, 2020)

Maw said:


> Amy Slaton is the only one that comes to mind and that was due to surgery and a pregnancy motivation. No idea if she stuck with it because she never posts many YouTube videos anymore due to her TV show.



She hasn't lost much weight. She posted a video today and she looks about the same as she did when 1000lb sisters ended.


----------



## GrouchiCorn (Jun 22, 2020)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> She hasn't lost much weight. She posted a video today and she looks about the same as she did when 1000lb sisters ended.


Yeah, I forget where I read it, but she was drinking sugary starbucks drinks because "I've lost so much". Doing shit like that so soon after surgery was a bad sign. A fail was expected. I wasn't keen for her to succeed anyway because I couldn't stand them... and I'm a bitch


----------



## mellifluous (Jun 22, 2020)

Charlie Gold is well on her way there, I'm sure of it.

She's _constantly_ talking about her successful weight loss journey and how much better she is than Amber. She's so motivated and dare I say, an inspiration. Sure, she doesn't look like she's lost weight, but I think she must just wear a lot of layers. You disbelievers are going to feel_ really _embarrassed when she steps on those scales.


----------



## James Mason (Jun 22, 2020)

@White Bin Bag's mom lost weight after she couldn't drink my thick cum anymore


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 22, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> >200lbs (after 300 LOST)
> >5' 3"
> >in Kentucky
> >ALR
> ...


well she did lose 70 pounds, albeit through cancer, but still she lost weight nonetheless


----------



## sperginity (Jun 23, 2020)

if you have lolcow's disease AND super morbid obesity you're pretty much fucked. All the non lowcow fats that lose weight permanently have accounts on obesity help or whatever its called.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Jun 23, 2020)

Anna lost a ton of weight to the point she was almost average but then realized she still couldn’t find a boyfriend so she binged on queso over Christmas and gave up


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Jun 23, 2020)

BIG DADDY said:


> Anna lost a ton of weight to the point she was almost average but then realized she still couldn’t find a boyfriend so she binged on queso over Christmas and gave up



Anna is actually a bit of a sad case to me because she lost her mother and sister to obesity related issues and even wrote a blog post condemning HAES. I mean, she’s got it made in a monitory sense but fuck all good that’s done her. Daddy spoiled her, and probably her mother and sister. But, still, sad that she just gave up. It is akin to someone loosing a mother and sister to alcoholism or drug  addiction, and knowing that is what killed them but to use the drug anyways. That’s fuckin bleak. I genuinely wonder if she ever got therapy, or is that anti-Mormon?

On that note, what do you think it would take for the other fatties to lose weight/keep it off? Other than fewer calories and a coming to god moment. They all need therapy...right? Am I over complicating it? I suppose their enablers probably need therapy too. Do they need eating disorder treatment? Do they even have eating disorder treatment for Deathfats? Does it help?



> From her blog: BEING OBESE SHOULD NOT BE SUGGESTED AS A HEALTHY WAY TO LIVE. That’s why they titled the state of being so (morbidly obese) a synonym for “deathly fat.” Instead of focusing on any weight as being “healthy”, we should encourage people to be active, exercise regularly, and eat a balanced diet. 95% of the time if a person that does this they will eventually reach a healthy weight.  I recognize there are exceptions to this rule, but those are only a small percentage of the 35.9% of adults age 20 years and over who are obese. If we want people to start making changes to their life we need to stop advocating being obese as a healthy lifestyle. It can’t come from size 2 bombshells, it’s got to come from within our plus size world. We have to start looking in the mirror and admitting the truth, obese is not a healthy size.  More importantly, we need to do something about it.



Glitters Blog HAES


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 23, 2020)

SPX5kzy said:


> On that note, what do you think it would take for the other fatties to lose weight/keep it off? Other than fewer calories and a coming to god moment. They all need therapy...right? Am I over complicating it? I suppose their enablers probably need therapy too. Do they need eating disorder treatment? Do they even have eating disorder treatment for Deathfats? Does it help?


Tammy Slaton would need a tard wrangler to plan her meals. Sammie Bushart would probably need one too.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Jun 24, 2020)

They might lose their deathfat status but lolcow, likely not.  I doubt losing weight would address the underlying issues that lead to someone becoming a lolcow.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Jun 24, 2020)

SPX5kzy said:


> Anna is actually a bit of a sad case to me because she lost her mother and sister to obesity related issues and even wrote a blog post condemning HAES. I mean, she’s got it made in a monitory sense but fuck all good that’s done her. Daddy spoiled her, and probably her mother and sister. But, still, sad that she just gave up. It is akin to someone loosing a mother and sister to alcoholism or drug  addiction, and knowing that is what killed them but to use the drug anyways. That’s fuckin bleak. I genuinely wonder if she ever got therapy, or is that anti-Mormon?
> 
> On that note, what do you think it would take for the other fatties to lose weight/keep it off? Other than fewer calories and a coming to god moment. They all need therapy...right? Am I over complicating it? I suppose their enablers probably need therapy too. Do they need eating disorder treatment? Do they even have eating disorder treatment for Deathfats? Does it help?
> 
> ...



Wow, that blogpost is a great find. So Anna was actually clued in seven years ago! Crazy stuff.


----------



## TrainWreckSpotter (Jul 1, 2020)

GrouchiCorn said:


> Yeah, I forget where I read it, but she was drinking sugary starbucks drinks because "I've lost so much". Doing shit like that so soon after surgery was a bad sign. A fail was expected. I wasn't keen for her to succeed anyway because I couldn't stand them... and I'm a bitch


And that is why deathfats will always be deathfats.  If they lose even a modicum of weight, they think they can reward themselves by "cheating."  My introduction to the world of deathfats was through a British documentary called "Half-Ton Man" that I found on YouTube.  Typical scenario. (Unfortunately, it has BECOME typical anyway.) He was close to 1,000 pounds, bed-bound, and a wall of his house had to be knocked down and a crane used to lift him out and into an ambulance.  I don't remember all of the details, but somehow he qualified for WLS and started losing weight.  You know how he celebrated?  With a bucket of KFC.  Long story short, he did lose a substantial amount of weight in the beginning, but then put a lot of it back on and died in his 50s.  The. End.


----------



## TrainWreckSpotter (Jul 1, 2020)

And that is why deathfats will always be deathfats.  If they lose even a modicum of weight, they think they can reward themselves by "cheating."  My introduction to the world of deathfats was through a British documentary called "Half-Ton Man" that I found on YouTube.  Typical scenario. (Unfortunately, it has BECOME typical anyway.) He was over 1,000 pounds, bed-bound, and a wall of his house had to be knocked down and a crane used to lift him out and into an ambulance.  I don't remember all of the details, but somehow he qualified for WLS and started losing weight.  You know how he celebrated?  With a bucket of KFC.  Long story short, he did lose a substantial amount of weight in the beginning, but then put a lot of it back on and died in his 50s.  The. End.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Jul 2, 2020)

SPX5kzy said:


> Anna is actually a bit of a sad case to me because she lost her mother and sister to obesity related issues and even wrote a blog post condemning HAES. I mean, she’s got it made in a monitory sense but fuck all good that’s done her. Daddy spoiled her, and probably her mother and sister. But, still, sad that she just gave up. It is akin to someone loosing a mother and sister to alcoholism or drug  addiction, and knowing that is what killed them but to use the drug anyways. That’s fuckin bleak. I genuinely wonder if she ever got therapy, or is that anti-Mormon?
> 
> On that note, what do you think it would take for the other fatties to lose weight/keep it off? Other than fewer calories and a coming to god moment. They all need therapy...right? Am I over complicating it? I suppose their enablers probably need therapy too. Do they need eating disorder treatment? Do they even have eating disorder treatment for Deathfats? Does it help?
> 
> ...


Skimming this blog... and there's no way she's forgotten that her mother and sister are dead... is she actually trying to kill herself? I cant help but wonder if death is her goal, to be some kind of martyr now... maybe she thinks she has nothing left to live for so why try? That's depressing to think.


----------



## JCnGGd32 (Jul 2, 2020)

TrainWreckSpotter said:


> And that is why deathfats will always be deathfats.  If they lose even a modicum of weight, they think they can reward themselves by "cheating."  My introduction to the world of deathfats was through a British documentary called "Half-Ton Man" that I found on YouTube.  Typical scenario. (Unfortunately, it has BECOME typical anyway.) He was close to 1,000 pounds, bed-bound, and a wall of his house had to be knocked down and a crane used to lift him out and into an ambulance.  I don't remember all of the details, but somehow he qualified for WLS and started losing weight.  You know how he celebrated?  With a bucket of KFC.  Long story short, he did lose a substantial amount of weight in the beginning, but then put a lot of it back on and died in his 50s.  The. End.



I've seen that Doc. That guy was a fucking monster. When the doc-crew asked his wife "how much doe he eat" he came HEAVING into the room yelling saying "oh you expect her to say that I eat the whole house, but it's not TRUE it's GENETICS. I eat the same as everyone else". He also lost something like 500lbs after being locked in the hospital and put on a strict diet (did the diet change his genes?). Also it showed his mother saying "He was a normal child, who just had a big appetite" - cut to photo of morbidly obese toddler.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 7, 2020)

SPX5kzy said:


> Anna is actually a bit of a sad case to me because she lost her mother and sister to obesity related issues and even wrote a blog post condemning HAES. I mean, she’s got it made in a monitory sense but fuck all good that’s done her. Daddy spoiled her, and probably her mother and sister. But, still, sad that she just gave up. It is akin to someone loosing a mother and sister to alcoholism or drug  addiction, and knowing that is what killed them but to use the drug anyways. That’s fuckin bleak. I genuinely wonder if she ever got therapy, or is that anti-Mormon?
> 
> On that note, what do you think it would take for the other fatties to lose weight/keep it off? Other than fewer calories and a coming to god moment. They all need therapy...right? Am I over complicating it? I suppose their enablers probably need therapy too. Do they need eating disorder treatment? Do they even have eating disorder treatment for Deathfats? Does it help?
> 
> ...


Therapy  is so, so frowned on by the LDS Church


Any therapy they do approve of is heavily centered around faith. If you're having a shitty time buggubulagh, you need to pay more tithes and pray more too


----------



## Tard Repository (Jul 9, 2020)

JCnGGd32 said:


> I've seen that Doc. That guy was a fucking monster. When the doc-crew asked his wife "how much doe he eat" he came HEAVING into the room yelling saying "oh you expect her to say that I eat the whole house, but it's not TRUE it's GENETICS. I eat the same as everyone else". He also lost something like 500lbs after being locked in the hospital and put on a strict diet (did the diet change his genes?). Also it showed his mother saying "He was a normal child, who just had a big appetite" - cut to photo of morbidly obese toddler.



I sometimes wonder if most deathfats would still be deathfats had their parents not enabled. If they were raised on a healthy and proportional diet they may be more likely to stick with that diet into adulthood.


----------



## White bubblegum (Aug 17, 2020)

Brandon from 600 lb life went from being a deathfat to a normal weight.








 then again he was one of the few mature people on the show


----------



## MasterBaiter (Aug 17, 2020)

From the lolcows the  only one i know that has lost weight and kept it off was pixie terry but she was obese not deathfat


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 2, 2020)

I would love to see Anna O' Brian successfully lose weight, even though the likelyhood of that happening is pretty slim. Just based on her day-drinking alone, self-control doesn't seem like one of her strong suits and she'd also have to acknowledge that she's been doing workouts (pretending to, rather) well beyond what a person her size should do. And as already mentioned she has tried to lose in the past and wasn't successful, I think it would take hitting rock bottom, whatever that would be, to shock some reality into her.
But Corissa has been trying to start shit with her so I think that it would be funny to see Anna have a very successful weight loss and total 180 in habits while Corissa cries impotently about it.


----------



## dimacia (Nov 26, 2021)

TrainWreckSpotter said:


> And that is why deathfats will always be deathfats.  If they lose even a modicum of weight, they think they can reward themselves by "cheating."  My introduction to the world of deathfats was through a British documentary called "Half-Ton Man" that I found on YouTube.  Typical scenario. (Unfortunately, it has BECOME typical anyway.) He was over 1,000 pounds, bed-bound, and a wall of his house had to be knocked down and a crane used to lift him out and into an ambulance.  I don't remember all of the details, but somehow he qualified for WLS and started losing weight.  You know how he celebrated?  With a bucket of KFC.  Long story short, he did lose a substantial amount of weight in the beginning, but then put a lot of it back on and died in his 50s.  The. End. Drift Hunters


i like this part.
In short, he lost a considerable amount of weight at first, but then gained a lot and passed away at the age of 50.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 1, 2021)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Therapy  is so, so frowned on by the LDS Church


Cults tend to have  dim view of doctors.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jan 10, 2022)

If you want to go for celebfats...

Rebel Wilson (recent she looks good)!
Adele
Kelly Osborne

This brought enough deathfat Sneed to count


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone who had WLS doesn't count, that shit is cheating for one and can be eaten through for another.

It's the easy way out.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jan 16, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> If you want to go for celebfats...
> 
> Rebel Wilson (recent she looks good)!
> Adele
> ...


By the standards of this forum, did Adele ever really truly count as a "deathfat"? She is/was what a lot of HAES activists call "small fat" or even just chubby.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jan 16, 2022)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> By the standards of this forum, did Adele ever really truly count as a "deathfat"? She is/was what a lot of HAES activists call "small fat" or even just chubby.


She was truly fat. If Jazz Jennings, a smallfat, counts than yeah. She does. She wasn't HAES but she was truly fat.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jan 26, 2022)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> By the standards of this forum, did Adele ever really truly count as a "deathfat"? She is/was what a lot of HAES activists call "small fat" or even just chubby.


She was obese. The FA community's yardstick lf obesity and size should be ignored as it's rooted in fees and nonsense.


----------



## I call shenanigans (Feb 9, 2022)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Anyone who had WLS doesn't count, that shit is cheating for one and can be eaten through for another.
> 
> It's the easy way out.


I'd suggest that you've just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Meiwaku (Feb 9, 2022)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Anyone who had WLS doesn't count, that shit is cheating for one and can be eaten through for another.
> 
> It's the easy way out.



People have to use it as a tool. It requires actual work which is why they don't just give it to anyone incapable of losing weight on their own. If you have a binge eating disorder this is basically a viable solution aided with therapy to replace your eating habits.

If you've ever watched my 600lb life, most of those infinifats stay in the 230-280 mark (I've only seen one who dropped below 200) after surgery. While this is worlds better than their starting weight, it's still very very fat. Weight loss is difficult solely because endothermic individuals have to eat multiple times daily. Thus, one must think about food multiple times daily and this gives multiple chances to fuck up. Drug addicts and alcoholics have the benefit of abstinence being on their side because you don't need to consoom these things to live. But food? There will always be food and you have to daily make good choices. 

It's also been shown in people who overeat that their hormonal receptors for food are different than normal people. Not to mention the stomach is far more stretched. Cutting out part of the stomach takes away some of these receptors to help hormones for food stop. 

Even if you do cut out this part of the stomach, you can still stretch it back out if you continue disordered eating habits. It's not a miracle fix. But it helps save people who are on death's door. 

For this reason, it totally counts.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Feb 10, 2022)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> By the standards of this forum, did Adele ever really truly count as a "deathfat"?


Mugatu congratulating himself for her weight loss is a good bit.


----------

